# Destin, FL CCO (Silver Sands Factory Stores)



## farra712 (Apr 3, 2006)

I live about 3 hours from Destin and may be going to the CCO there.  Has anyone been to that one lately or ever?  Is it any good?  I drove 2 and a half to one in AL and it sucked.  I hate to call them and interrogate them on everything they have in their stock....If anyone could let me know what they might have that's not the regular stuff (foundations, shave cream, etc) that would be awesome!!!!


----------



## 72Cosmo (Apr 3, 2006)

I would just call them. If you're 3 hours away you have every right to find out what they have.


----------



## maxwell123 (Apr 3, 2006)

I am in California and am not familiar with CCO ~ Is that a shopping mall located on the East Coast ~ What does it stand for?  Thanks...


----------



## leobrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Cosmetic Company Outlet.
They are owned by Estee Lauder.  It is basically where they sell thier overstock at a reduced price.  HTH


----------



## luckyprecious (Apr 3, 2006)

Destin, Florida? I've been there.  The selection isn't very big at all.  They had a lot of pallettes like tailormade though, and some little mac bags. I bought sprout there.


----------



## farra712 (Apr 6, 2006)

That sucks!  Why do I live nearest to all the sucky CCO's???  Well I live near the sucky everything...there really isn't anything in Mississippi!


----------



## lsperry (Nov 22, 2006)

*I went to the CCO in Destin, FL today*

MY HAUL:

Shadesticks: Gracious Me, Crimsonaire
Eye Shadows: Moon’s Reflection, Felt Blue, Zonk Bleu!, Melton Mauve, Knight Divine.
Pearlette and Opulent pearlizer sheer pigments (Love, love opulent – should’ve gotten 2).
I’m so excited I got these palettes - 
Patternmaker: 6 cool eyes 
Patternmaker: 6 warm eyes
These palettes are what led me to Specktra! When I saw they were gone from Nordstrom’s site in August, I Googled “Patternmaker” to try to find if anyone else sold it. I knew nothing about how MAC marketed their products. Specktra was one of the sites in the search listings!

One aside though….This is my third time visiting this CCO – it’s an hour’s drive from home; 40 minutes from work. The first time there was no problem with the amount I bought. Last month I bought 5 things. The clerk told me I was limited to buying 3 items and that she would have to ring up 3 items and then 2 items. I told her I didn’t know there was a limit; that I read the sign that said the limit was 3 of the ”same” color, not product. She said there was a limit of only 3 products per cosmetic line – e.g., 3 MACs, 3 Prescriptives, 3 Estee Lauders, 3 Bobbi Browns, etc. This time, though, there was no mention of any limits at all. Maybe this was a training issue for that clerk and she didn’t understand the policy. 

I, also, asked when they stocked the shelves. Both clerks told me they receive stock around the middle of the month – and it takes them sometime up to a week to get all the products on the shelves. And she also said that they hadn’t had any pigments or MSFs for a long time! (She suggested I call; their phone no. is 850 650-1660).

I wish I could remember all the products and colors I saw like some posters do. But what I do remember is they had one of the brush sets from the Pattermaker collection, Saks 2004 Holiday Set, other Holiday lip sets, shadesticks, foundations, eyeshadows, concealers, bronzers and the regular fluidlines – there were no LE ones.


----------



## eowyn797 (Nov 22, 2006)

yeah i have been to a couple of CCOs in California over the years and they are ALL over the map as to what the rules are. i believe that the rule *is* 3 of one color most of the time, except where palettes and gift sets and the like are concerned and then you can only get three total of those from any brand.

sometimes they tell me it's 3 of each color, sometimes they tell me it's 3 of each finish (like Lustre, Frost, etc...which makes...*no* sense what so freaking ever) and sometimes it's 3 of each type (lipstick, e/s, etc). i have *never* been told it was 3 products from a line, period. they act like they don't want to make any money at all. it doesn't make any sense to me.

it'd be nice if we could e-mail Estee Lauder and ask them to detail their CCO purchase policy, print it out and take it in with you when you go. that'd simple things up real quick.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Nov 23, 2006)

*ISPERRY:
*
*Where do ya live??  My in-laws live in Port St. Joe/Mexico Beach area...it's SO beautiful there....we are considering moving there....Is that the area you are from..?*

*Sorry to hijack the thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## lsperry (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_*ISPERRY:
*
*Where do ya live??  My in-laws live in Port St. Joe/Mexico Beach area...it's SO beautiful there....we are considering moving there....Is that the area you are from..?*

*Sorry to hijack the thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
Sorry, I didn't see this until today. I live in Panama City and work in Panama City Beach, FL. I know Port St. Joe/Mexico Beach well....Mexico Beach is the eastern-most city in Bay County. St. Joe is adjacent to Mexico Beach in Gulf County. Mexico Beach/St Joe is about an hour from Panama City. Panama City Beach is the western-most city of Bay County....Quite a geography lesson, eh? But, yes, Mexico Beach and St. Joe are quite beautiful -- Their beaches are still pristine -- not so tourist laden as is Panama City Beach. Since I do field-work in Panama City Beach, I battle the Spring-break crowds and tourists in the spring and summer and the snow-birds in the winter!

But, I visited the Destin CCO today. I was surprised to see they had lessened the space by half where they usually display MAC. I asked the clerk why; she said they had received more of the other brands' products. They still have the Patternmaker collection (lip and eye palettes, brushes, etc.), same lipsticks, same shadesticks and fluidlines, mostly dark foundations and powders. But I did see NW100 in the hyper-real foundation. 

I got - 
Another opulent pearlizer - Love this for blush and shadow!
Eyeshadows - Stars 'N Rockets, Little Minx, Flashtrack, Pink Source, Dazzlelight
Refined Deeper Bronze bronzing powder
Hyper real foundation
Nautural MSF - Dark (I was surprised to see these -- they had all the shades)

The prices were still the same - $9.50 for eyeshadow, $17.25 for Natural MSF and bronzing powder and $17 for hyper real SPF 15 foundation.

She also told me they had put out the new stuff at the beginning of the week and would not be getting a new shipment in until after Xmas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She said everything went so fast this time because people were buying MAC for Xmas gifts!


----------



## nikki (May 3, 2008)

Has anyone been to this CCO recently?  I will be there during the summer and was wondering if it will be worth my time?


----------



## TDoll (May 25, 2008)

Hey guys! I'm going to Panama City Beach on Wednesday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I've already warned my hubby that I'm dragging him to Destin one day just to go to this particular CCO... 
So has anyone been there lately?? Is it worth the short trip??


----------



## TDoll (May 25, 2008)

no info??


----------



## TDoll (May 27, 2008)

Alright, alright... I'm leavin' tomorrow, so it looks like I'm gonna brave it and drive over there! Granted, its only like 30 or 40 minutes and there are other stores around, but still. Hopefully I can find something there at least!!


----------



## lsperry (May 28, 2008)

I went last week and they had 2 Emote blushes & about 4 others, 2 MES (family silver and earthly riches), all 4 Antiquitease Holiday '07 palettes, brush sets, All fluidlines, lots of es including permanent, matte2, and LE ones, trip palette, the 2 palettes from Novel Twist, Warmed, Light Flush and Glissade MSFs, Belightful IPP, various foundations and scents. That's all I can remember. Their MAC section is very, very small, but there was a good selection.


----------



## ItaliNicki (May 28, 2008)

Thank you for your postings! I'm from CA and go to a local CCO over here. Does anyone know why some CCo's have a good selection and others don't?? My CCO almost never has single eye shadows and doesn't really get a whole lot of LE things, just christmas stuff. . .


----------



## lsperry (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ItaliNicki* 

 
_Thank you for your postings! I'm from CA and go to a local CCO over here. *Does anyone know why some CCo's have a good selection and others don't?? *My CCO almost never has single eye shadows and doesn't really get a whole lot of LE things, just christmas stuff. . ._

 
I agree; it does seem odd that some CCOs get a variety of products and others get little. I've been going to the Destin CCO for about 2 years and have NEVER seen pigments or non-natural MSFs. Last Tues was the 1st time I've ever seen the MSFs. In addition they never have more than 7 or 8 brushes and never a 187, 188, kabuki, etc. 

I went to the Foley, AL, Tanger Outlet in March and was like a kid in a candy store. They had a LARGE MAC display. I had to make 2 purchases 'cause I ran over the $300 limit.

Thebreat works at a CCO; Here is some of the info she posted in the Specktra.Net FAQ forum:
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thebreat* 

 
_Ok. So I am posting to this to clear up some questions on here that either did not get answered or were answered incorrectly. I work at a CCO, so let me clear some things up.

Our ordering system is really strange. We sometimes have a really hard time getting things in. Just because something has been discontinued doesn't mean we will automatically get it. All the CCO stores compete for the same stock. There are only a select amount of things that are available to order. We can put in an order for something, but we can never tell if we will get tons of it, just one, or none at all. They basically send us what is available. *There are two different kinds of CCO stores. There are some called "A" list stores. These lucky stores get certain products that others can't, but this is mainly Clinique products, so it really isn't anything I think that many of you would care about. It never applies to MAC*. 
I think I've answered as many questions as I can think of that I get asked all the time. I hope this helps those of you who still had questions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## TDoll (Jun 1, 2008)

I was really impressed with the MAC selection compared to other CCO's I've been to.  I bought a whole buncha' stuff! I was impressed with all the lip products they had.  Lots of lipsticks, lipglass, tendertones and tinted lip conditioner.  They had lots of LE sets too...even pigment sets.  Not bad, not bad. I posted my haul!


----------



## lsperry (Jul 26, 2008)

I went to this outlet Thursday, July 24, 2008. Here's what I remember -- 

2 blushes – Fever and Harmony
Hullabaloo and Mellow Rave Highlighters from Balloonacy (They’ve been there for months)
Various Matte2 shadows – Prussian, Tete-A-Tint, handwritten, brown script, clarity, graphology, etc. 
Strange Hybrid shadows -- Fertile, rose blanc, moonflower and seedling
Several other shadows including Velvet Moss (now discontinued)
A couple of lip and eye pencils
Several of the In 3D lip glass pencils
Belightful iridescent pressed powder
All 4 Lip sets from Holiday ’07 (Antiquitease Finery)
Antiquitease: Heirloom Brush Sets (Eye and Basic)
Antiquitease: Royal Assets (Cool and Smokey eyes palette)
Curiousitease Softsparkle Eye Pencils x 5
Various fluidlines
All three McQueen  paint pots – pharaoh, otherwordly, electrosky
A couple of shadesticks – Corn, another I can’t remember
Silversmith and Earthly Riches MES
Lip conditioners
A couple of lip trip palettes
About 8 different slimshines – Don’t remember their names
Both Novel Twist palettes (Nordstrom ’07 anniversary) – Been there for months and months
Patternmaker basic brush set from Nordstrom ’06 anniversary.
Studio Mist foundations and blushes – Also, been there for months and months
The same lipglasses and lipsticks – Nothing new from past collections
Some brown lashes – didn’t notice the numbers
Old packaging skincare products.

There was nothing there from any 2008 collections – N Collection, Fafi, Heatherette, BPB, etc. Although they had pigment sets, there were no full-sized pigments or MSFs. 

But on a brighter note, I’m going to the Tanger Outlet, Foley, AL the middle of August. I was there in March and they had a LARGE selection of MAC. Spent several hundred $s.


----------



## nikki (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi, I was at the CCO a couple days ago.  The only new stuff I saw was Tenderdusk and Soft Flame Loose Beauty Powders and a couple of the sculpt and Shape powders.  They DID NOT have any more paint pots, MES, or pigments.  The only fluidlines they had were iris eyes and non-conformist.  They had the same eyeshadows lsperry listed back in July.  Taupe and Harmony blushes were there.  They had about 6 different Liquid Last Liners.  HTH.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Sep 4, 2008)

I was there this past weekend as well (evacuated for Gustav) and I was really disappointed with the selection. The lip selection was good, but as for everything else, it just sucked. 

Corn s/s
Iris Eyes and New Weed f/l (it said Non Conformist but they didn't have it)
All e/s were matte and there were about 10
no pigments, no p/p and no paints
Very few powders
They did have a few of the gift sets from the Antiquitease line, but not a huge selection

I did find a lipglass pencil that I LOVE called Coral Craze and I wish I had bought more than one b/c it is now my favorite.

I bought Vibrational l/g, Corps de Ballet l/g and Power Supply along with the Coral Craze, a set of travel brushes and Iris Eyes for a friend. I went back a few days later and no additions to what had already been there. Bummer!


----------



## lsperry (Nov 12, 2008)

*Matte 2 shadows*
Tete-A-Ttint
Graphology
Poison Pen
Post Haste
Clarity
Blanc Type
Brown Script
Copperplate

Velvet Moss
Evening Aura (Neo Sci Fi)
Stars N Rocket
Clair De Lune
Various Other shadows

Hullabaloo Highlight Powder
Deep Dark MSF Natural
*Beauty Powder Blushes*
Serenity
Secret
Joyous
Feeling
Sweetness

*Trip Palette*
Eyes
Eyes and Lips

*Novel Twist*
Warm and Cool Palettes

*Colour Forms*
Brushes – Don’t remember the set
Cool Palette

*Pigment*
Bell Bottom Blue

*Antiquitease Brush Sets*
Face
Eye
Basic

*Antiquitease*
Metallic Eye Palette

Same *lipglasses and lipsticks* (Stylistics lg and ls.)
*Shadesticks*
Corn
Deep purple one – no writing on it

All of the Sculpt and Shape Powders
Studio Mist Foundations  - Dark and Deep Dark
3 glimmer shimmers
Various lip pencils
Zoom Lash Mascara
Various LLL
Skin care in the old packaging.

*Fafi Iridescent Pressed Powder*
Belightful
Sassed-Up

*Brushes*
213
219
266
252
228
185

*Various Paints* – About 8
Bare Canvas
Untitled
Flammable
Etc.

No quads, MSF, MES

I noticed MAC is on the only brand where they have removed the eye shadows from the box and you have to take the empty box to the counter where they will insert the shadow inside it. I asked why they did this and the SA just wrinkled her nose and shook her head. So are people stealing the shadows? Anyone else observe this in their CCO?

Also, they just got a shipment in and had the box with the Colour Forms cool palette sitting on the counter, ready to unpack – I got one. I asked them if they had more MAC to unpack in the back and she said yes, but that I couldn’t see anything until they unpacked and displayed everything.

I bought two Bobbi Brown es, Evening Aura es, 213 and 228 brushes and the Colour Forms Cool palette. I’ll be going back Friday, 11/14/08, to return a LLL and will update again.


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Nov 12, 2008)

The two CCOs i've been to, one tapes all the boxing openings & the other doesn't take any measure of security. weird!


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 30, 2008)

*Just updating:  I visited this CCO yesterday (11/29/08) and the majority of what lsperry saw upon her visit is still there.  No piggies though.*




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_*Matte 2 shadows*
Tete-A-Ttint
Graphology
Poison Pen
Post Haste
Clarity
Blanc Type
Brown Script
Copperplate

Velvet Moss
Evening Aura (Neo Sci Fi)
Stars N Rocket
Clair De Lune
Various Other shadows

Hullabaloo Highlight Powder
Deep Dark MSF Natural
*Beauty Powder Blushes*
Serenity
Secret
Joyous
Feeling
Sweetness

*Trip Palette*
Eyes
Eyes and Lips

*Novel Twist*
Warm and Cool Palettes

*Colour Forms*
Brushes – Don’t remember the set
Cool Palette

*Pigment*
Bell Bottom Blue

*Antiquitease Brush Sets*
Face
Eye
Basic

*Antiquitease*
Metallic Eye Palette

Same *lipglasses and lipsticks* (Stylistics lg and ls.)
*Shadesticks*
Corn
Deep purple one – no writing on it

All of the Sculpt and Shape Powders
Studio Mist Foundations  - Dark and Deep Dark
3 glimmer shimmers
Various lip pencils
Zoom Lash Mascara
Various LLL
Skin care in the old packaging.

*Fafi Iridescent Pressed Powder*
Belightful
Sassed-Up

*Brushes*
213
219
266
252
228
185

*Various Paints* – About 8
Bare Canvas
Untitled
Flammable
Etc.

No quads, MSF, MES

I noticed MAC is on the only brand where they have removed the eye shadows from the box and you have to take the empty box to the counter where they will insert the shadow inside it. I asked why they did this and the SA just wrinkled her nose and shook her head. So are people stealing the shadows? Anyone else observe this in their CCO?

Also, they just got a shipment in and had the box with the Colour Forms cool palette sitting on the counter, ready to unpack – I got one. I asked them if they had more MAC to unpack in the back and she said yes, but that I couldn’t see anything until they unpacked and displayed everything.

I bought two Bobbi Brown es, Evening Aura es, 213 and 228 brushes and the Colour Forms Cool palette. I’ll be going back Friday, 11/14/08, to return a LLL and will update again._


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 14, 2008)

*Latest visit:  Saturday, December 14, 2008:

Not much is different from my previous visit, above, with the exception of Paint Pot availability.  They had virtually every color (Delft and Nice Vice were the missing notables).*


----------



## shwetaqua (Dec 16, 2008)

I'll be going this weekend, I'll keep everyone posted. The lady did say that 1 week before Christmas is when they get their biggest shipment. Hopefully its all MAC goodies...


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 16, 2008)

*Really?  Thanks so much for this info, think I'll check it out this weekend as well!  (Don't worry, shwetaqua, I'll leave you something!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*)


----------



## ranifaye (Dec 30, 2008)

Any ladies been to the Destin CCO since the holidays? What do they have left of their big shipment for Christmas?

Ever since coming back from Orlando and doing some hauling at both their CCOs (Heaven, I tell you!  Orlando's so lucky to have 2 CCOs w/in a 50-mile radius! haha), I'm looking to make a trip there & hope that they've got some amazing goodies!


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 30, 2008)

I didn't see much of anything different than I saw on my previous visit.  I did finally pick up Tete-A-Tint, though!  I plan to make another run by this weekend, so I'll report back then.  Don't you just love the Orlando CCOs?  They're wonderful!


----------



## ranifaye (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_I didn't see much of anything different than I saw on my previous visit.  I did finally pick up Tete-A-Tint, though!  I plan to make another run by this weekend, so I'll report back then.  Don't you just love the Orlando CCOs?  They're wonderful!_

 
OMG, YES!  They carry such a great supply of MAC at both CCOs in Orlando.  I have to make a trip to at least one of them when I go down there to visit my parents.  My holiday haul is full of lippies from those CCOs. Hehe.

It's such a shame to live so far from the nearest CCO now though.  Boo!  I'm actually hoping to coax the hubby into driving out to the Destin CCO this weekend as well in hopes of finding something to satisfy what seems to be a neverending craving for MAC!


----------



## ranifaye (Jan 3, 2009)

I made the trip to the Destin CCO today, & I'm sad to post that they didn't have anything new from the list that Isperry made back in November... BOO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I saw the Colour Forms products that she posted about, but it seemed like that was the only collection that came in with that shipment.  It's like they haven't gotten anything since!

I do also find it odd that the Destin CCO is the first CCO I've been to that doesn't have their products in the packaging, be it shadows, powders, or blushes.  So weird!

I definitely wasn't impressed by the MAC selection at Destin, especially when I've been spoiled by the Orlando ones... but I did end up grabbing Spring Bean Lustreglass, Freckletone Lipstick, Lightsweep/Shadester Sculpt & Shape & Perky Paintpot.


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah, overall the Destin CCO pretty much sucks where MAC is concerned (but that's the only thing I look at in there).  I've also never seen one that has the empty boxes sitting on the shelves like you said.  I really enjoy the Orlando CCO's, all except for driving to them once I'm down there.  I hate driving in Orlando!  I wish we could come up with a compilation of CCO's from all over that are known to be "good" ones.  Could help greatly when travelling!


----------



## ranifaye (Jan 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_Yeah, overall the Destin CCO pretty much sucks where MAC is concerned (but that's the only thing I look at in there).  I've also never seen one that has the empty boxes sitting on the shelves like you said.  I really enjoy the Orlando CCO's, all except for driving to them once I'm down there.  I hate driving in Orlando!  I wish we could come up with a compilation of CCO's from all over that are known to be "good" ones.  Could help greatly when travelling!_

 
I agree on the compilation of CCO's and the hate for driving in Orlando!  The traffic is absolutely horrendous!  You should've seen it during the holidays - it was pure insanity... I sat in traffic for nearly an hour and a half just to get to the outlets... it normally only takes 20min from my parents house!  Talk about frustrating!


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 31, 2009)

*UPDATE, 1/31/09:*

*Get thee to the Destin CCO ASAP!  Today I saw the largest MAC selection there that I have ever seen!  Here's a little rundown (as best as my mind can recall):

- Pretty much all of the Neo/Sci-Fi collection (shadows, blushes and lippies).  There were a **ton of X-Rocks and Spaced Out blushes.

- Lots of stuff from Moonbathe (shadows and lippies).

- Overall, the largest selection of eyeshadows I've seen at *any* CCO I've been to, including the Orlando CCOs.  They had the Mattes, Matte2's, Starflash (not Smoke and Diamonds, though), shadows from the Cool Heat collection, along with perm shadows.  There were probably -- and this is a guesstimate -- *at least 50* different eyeshadows there this time.

- Lots of lipsticks, glosses, Mattenes, Slimshines and lip varnishes, from across various collections.

- Lots of Fluidlines.

- Various MAC (and other brand) brushes (I'd never noticed brushes in a CCO before).

- Paintpots (Rollickin', Girl Friendly, Perky, Mosscape, Painterly, Soft Ochre).

There were also plenty of older eye palletts from holiday collections, and the usual lineup of foundations, brow stuff, nail polishes and lip pencils.  There were no piggies, unfortunately.

For the first time ever, I was VERY impressed with my visit to this CCO!

*


----------



## staciab82 (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you for the update!  

I definitely hit the CCO in Sandestin yesterday on my lunch break (I only work 5 minutes away at Destin Commons) and was very pleased.  Picked up some of my favorites from the Neo/Sci-Fi collection (shadows, blushes, lipglass), a Fafi Belightful irredescent powder (they've got quite a few left), and even got a Sharkskin shadestick!  I am thinking I might go back today... I don't think I got enough eyeshadows!  

They did have a lot of the antique brush sets, and even individual brushes, which they keep in a basket by the cashwrap.  I think I might check those out today too.  The only thing I didn't see was the soft ochre paint pot, but I am going to keep trying.

Since I am only 5 minutes away I guess I'll stop here and update every time I go so that you all that are traveling a bit farther will know what they are working with...


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *staciab82* 

 
_Since I am only 5 minutes away I guess I'll stop here and update every time I go so that you all that are traveling a bit farther will know what they are working with..._

 

Yes, please, and thanks!


----------



## ranifaye (Feb 19, 2009)

Has anyone been to the Destin CCO recently? Have they gotten any new shipments? I want to drive out there tomorrow when I get out of work


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 21, 2009)

^^Did you go?  I was thinking about checking it out tomorrow.


----------



## ranifaye (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_^^Did you go?  I was thinking about checking it out tomorrow._

 
I never got to go last Friday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I definitely want to make the drive this Friday though. Did you get to go check it out?

Does anyone know what's out at Destin's CCO now?


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 25, 2009)

I haven't been back since the last time, but I may go this weekend.  If I do, I'll report back.


----------



## staciab82 (Feb 27, 2009)

I haven't been in since a bit over a week ago.  They had mostly the same since my last post... but here's what they got in new or more of that I noticed:
*eyeshadow palettes (from the holiday collections).
*lip palettes.
*fafi small makeup bags, large totes, and the dolls.
*a few new single brushes, and still the same holiday sets.
*more eyeliners & shadesticks.

I really didn't stick around long enough because I left with huge hauls the last couple of times I went in and really didn't see anything spectacularly new.  I'm in New Orleans this week, but when I get back home I'll swing through and update you all!


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 8, 2009)

Everything is pretty much the same as it's been for my past two visits (see my January 31, 2009 post), and what's been reported most recently.  There are still a TON of Spaced Out and X Rocks blushes.  And they've added more Fafi, including bags (the large tote and a small  makeup bag).


----------



## openexpression (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi.  I know you said that you saw items from the Moonbathe collection. I was wondering if you saw Firespot?  Thanks!


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 9, 2009)

Sorry, no Firespot.


----------



## candaces (Jul 9, 2009)

im going here the end of the month and was wondering what they have, if anyone has been recently


----------



## nikki (Jul 9, 2009)

I was there over July 4th weekend.  They had Matte2 and Starflash e/s.  The main other stuff they had was palettes from old Trip Collection, Colour Forms, and Hoilday 08.  There were both e/s and lip palettes.  There were a bunch of Tendertones from last year.  I was actually pretty disappointed with the selection overall.  They really didn't have much from the other brands either.  
A friend of mine went to the CCO in Gulfport and hit the motherload---I wish I had stopped there instead!!!!


----------



## candaces (Jul 12, 2009)

has anyone else been recently? im going the last weekend of this month


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 25, 2009)

Latest MAC finds, *as of Friday, July 25, 2009* (not all-inclusive):



Many of the original Starflash shadows 


Matte2 shadows 


Neo Sci-Fi blushes (they've had a ton of these *forever* now!) 


Mystery Kohl Power 


Black Russian & Molasses Pearlglide eyeliners 


Metal Urge shadows 


Shadowy Lady & Tempting Quads (from Cult of Cherry) 


Some small Fafi cosmetic bags 


Suite Array shadows 


Maybe four different brushes 


The usual line up of lip stuff, which they normally have a lot of, to include Tendertones


----------



## candaces (Aug 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_Latest MAC finds, *as of Friday, July 25, 2009* (not all-inclusive):



Many of the original Starflash shadows 


Matte2 shadows 


Neo Sci-Fi blushes (they've had a ton of these *forever* now!) 


Mystery Kohl Power 


Black Russian & Molasses Pearlglide eyeliners 


Metal Urge shadows 


Shadowy Lady & Tempting Quads (from Cult of Cherry) 


Some small Fafi cosmetic bags 


Suite Array shadows 


Maybe four different brushes 


The usual line up of lip stuff, which they normally have a lot of, to include Tendertones 
_

 
They still have lots of these items, lots of starflash shadows and others plus most of the neo sci fi ones, lots of tendertones, those 2 pallettes, some random lipsticks and lipglasse, 2 paint pots, some skinfinish natural/shimmers, belightful powder, the eye pencil sets and lip sets from holiday collection, lots of brush sets, 116 and 252 brushes and also a crease one don't remember the number, 1 shadestick, no pigments (was so disappointed), the small fafi bag and another just small black bag, the fafi tote, and just some other random stuff. Can't remember all of it now. I got 6 eye shadows- top hat, dream maker, pincurl, magnetic fields, bold and brazen, and another star flash one I can't think of the name, greenstroke paint pot, 116 and 252 brushes, underage lipglass, flesh pot lipstick, the small fafi bag, and hush, hush tendertone. I think that's all.


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *candaces* 

 
_They still have lots of these items, lots of starflash shadows and others plus most of the neo sci fi ones, lots of tendertones, those 2 pallettes, some random lipsticks and lipglasse, 2 paint pots, some skinfinish natural/shimmers, belightful powder, the eye pencil sets and lip sets from holiday collection, lots of brush sets, 116 and 252 brushes and also a crease one don't remember the number, 1 shadestick, *no pigments (was so disappointed)*, the small fafi bag and another just small black bag, the fafi tote, and just some other random stuff. Can't remember all of it now. I got 6 eye shadows- top hat, dream maker, pincurl, magnetic fields, bold and brazen, and another star flash one I can't think of the name, greenstroke paint pot, 116 and 252 brushes, underage lipglass, flesh pot lipstick, the small fafi bag, and hush, hush tendertone. I think that's all._

 
Oh, I know!  They haven't had pigments in forever at this location.


----------



## PrincessAriel03 (Feb 10, 2010)

any1 been there lately?


----------



## painted00eyes (Feb 10, 2010)

*Anyone frequent tthe Destin CCO ?*

Just wondering what the recent selection was like


----------



## iaisha26 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Anyone frequent tthe Destin CCO ?*

Wrong section; click here: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f247/d...-stores-43355/

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *painted00eyes* 

 
_Just wondering what the recent selection was like_


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 14, 2010)

*As of August 14th 2010*:



Fafi totes 


Hello Kitty dolls and eye palettes 


TONS of Sweet As Cocoa blushes 


Pigment charm sets (from the Holiday collections?) 


Lipglasses galore 


Lots of different eyeshadows (those from "All Ages, All Races, All Sexes "included) 


Various mineralized eyeshadows 


Magic, Mirth and Mischief eyeshadow sets 
That's the lion's share of what they've got, plus other miscellaneous items.


----------



## painted00eyes (Aug 27, 2010)

I went this past weekend. I picked up almost all of the most recent Starflash eyeshadows ( Rated R , Strike a pose, One off, Fashion Groupie) , the Grey Tone quad, Swiss Chocolate, Embark, Full size Reflects Gold pigment/glitter, 3D silver ( both of which you have to ask to see they do not stock on the floor . They had a boat load of colors in the glitters. I picked up Deep Shade and a few other things. Liberty of London should be stocked any day now. And all of the above from MacHostages listing.


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 8, 2010)

Since many of us are checking the CCOs specifically for piggies in the original jars, this CCO currently has Jardin Aires and Bell Bottom Blue.


----------



## painted00eyes (Sep 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_Since many of us are checking the CCOs specifically for piggies in the original jars, this CCO currently has Jardin Aires and Bell Bottom Blue._

 
Holy smokes, I have NEVER seen a pigment in there!


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 9, 2010)

I know!  It has been *ages *since they've had just jars of piggies (not the charms/vials).  I wish they had more than just these two.  I've got Jardin Aires and I'm not interested in Bell Bottom Blue.  Gotta stay on the lookout, though!


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 24, 2010)

Well, I just learned why this CCO doesn't normally carry the regular sized piggies.  I was in there yesterday (nothing has really been added to their MAC offerings.  I did see Bing Mattene and So Scarlet l/s, but that was about all that was new and noteworthy.

  	I asked the lady working there why they never seemed to have any of the regular pigments.  She told me, and I quote, "people pour them all over the place so I just don't order any."  WTH??  I didn't realize that each CCO had a choice to which products they carried!  I just thought they were sent whatever and that was that.  So then she tells me to wait and proceeds to pull two pigs from a drawer:  that same Jardin Aires and Bell Bottom Blue they had in September. I wish they'd get some different stuff here!  They've pretty much had the same stuff for the longest.  They still have quite a bit Hello Kitty and Fafi stuff, including the totes and Kitty dolls.


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 13, 2010)

BUMP... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     Anyone else been lately?


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 20, 2010)

Okay, well I went again yesterday.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Seems like the usual suspects are still on the shelves.  The only additions I noticed this time were more Style Warrior items and Starflash shadows (but *not* Smoke & Diamonds), and several different lipglasses.  Anything that was originally a big crowd pleaser or highly coveted I would have been sure to note.  As for pigments, besides the same vial sets that have been sitting there forever they've still got those same two pigs in original jars:  Bell Bottom Blue and Jardin Aires.  No one will ever know they have these full sized pigments unless they ask, since they're not displayed.


----------



## Stefani (Apr 7, 2011)

Has anyone been here recently?  I'd like to go this weekend if it's worth the drive.


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 7, 2011)

I went a couple of weeks ago.  I swear they've had all the same stuff for MONTHS.  I really need to go check out the Foley, AL CCO.  Destin's sucks so much anymore.


----------



## Stefani (Apr 8, 2011)

I guess I'm gonna go to Foley tonight then.  Destin is actually a little farther for me anyway so I'm happy to know there's nothing better there.    I'll let you know if Foley is any better!


----------



## MAChostage (May 6, 2011)

I went again today.  I officially deem this CCO to be _*lame*_.  There's nothing new there, and they still refuse to carry any piggies in the regular sized jars.  It's a straight up yawn fest.  And since I've learned that the store manager holds all the power and decides what will be carried at his/her location, I'm deeming this store's manager as lame, also.


----------



## afulton (May 8, 2011)

MAChostage said:


> I went again today.  I officially deem this CCO to be _*lame*_.  There's nothing new there, and they still refuse to carry any piggies in the regular sized jars.  It's a straight up yawn fest.  And since I've learned that the store manager holds all the power and decides what will be carried at his/her location, I'm deeming this store's manager as lame, also.



 	I say the same about the CCC in Sunrise, Florida.  They have had the same stuff since January.  Boring.....


----------



## crystrill (May 8, 2011)

afulton said:


> I say the same about the CCC in Sunrise, Florida.  They have had the same stuff since January.  Boring.....



 	Sometimes it's not their fault. They can only order what's available to them. And just because you order it doesn't mean you will get it. Higher volume stores get priority.


----------



## MAChostage (May 9, 2011)

^^Well, in the case of this CCO, the manager herself told me that she *chooses *not to carry pigments because "the customers make a mess of them."  I talked about this earlier in this thread.  So, that reeks of total lameness to me.


----------



## Hanne L (May 22, 2011)

Hi guys,
  	I'm from Belgium and I'm going to visit the USA in july.
  	One of our hotels is close to this CCO and I was wondering if it's worth the drive?
	Has anyone been there recently?  What do they have?

  	I've never been to a CCO before so I'm really excited 
  	Thanks!


----------



## MAChostage (May 22, 2011)

Hi, Hanne!  Seeing as how this will be your first CCO experience, I'd say it's worth the drive.  To see what they currently have, just read the last several posts of this thread, nothing's really changed there.  Let us know what you think after you go!




Hanne L said:


> Has anyone been there recently?  What do they have?
> I've never been to a CCO before so I'm really excited
> Thanks!


----------



## Hanne L (May 24, 2011)

Ok! Such a pity that they don't change their collection much. But I'm really looking forward to it and I will share my experiences! 
  	Thank you


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 16, 2011)

*UPDATE, 8/16/11*: 

  	Whenever I'm at this outlet mall, which is pretty regularly, I always stop in at the CCO to see if a miracle has occurred and they've gotten new stuff.  *NEW STUFF ALERT*:  today they did have some new things:



 		All Races e/s 	
 		Give Me Liberty of London e/s 	
 		Peacocky/Mega Metals e/s in Odalisque, Dalliance, Tweet Me, Sexpectations, Ego 	
 		A couple of Marcel Wanders lipglasses 
 
  	But that was about it for new things.


----------



## MAChostage (Nov 10, 2011)

*UPDATE, 11/10/11*: 

*NEW STUFF ALERT*:



 		Big Bounce e/s 	
 		Greasepaint Sticks 	
 		Kissable Lipcolors (but none in Flaunting It or Love Peck) 	
 		Naked Honey Hand Salve and Body Wash (I think it was) 	
 		A Tartan Tale stuffed bears and keychain bears


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 8, 2012)

*UPDATE, 1/8/12*: 

*NEW STUFF ALERT*:



 		Regular sized pigments (new jar):  Teal, Rose, Golden Lemon, Fuschia 	
 		More Kissable Lipcolors, including Love Peck and the blue one (still no Flaunting It) 	
 		3 Naked Honey products:  Skin Salve, Body Wash and Hand and Body Cream 	
 		Some Pro Longwear lip colors


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 20, 2012)

*UPDATE, 2/20/12*: 

*NEW STUFF ALERT*:




 			Looks like they now have all of the Kissable Lipcolors, except the blue one.  The MAC counter at the Belk Department store down the road in Destin is all sold out of the Kissable Lipcolors repromoted in the "Shop Shop Shop" collection, so it's nice to be able to get them at this CCO - and at a discount! --  if you wanted them. 		
 			Pigment stacks from "MAC Dazzlespheres" 		
 			Mini Gloss Kits from "MAC Dazzlespheres"


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 21, 2012)

*UPDATE, 9/21/12*: 

 *NEW STUFF ALERT*:



 		They now have Peacocky Kissable Lipcolor (the blue one). 	
 		MAC travel/train cases (hard black ones) 	
 		Some Venomous Villains products 	
 		Prolongwear Lip Glasses


----------



## NicoleL (Dec 15, 2013)

I went to the Destin, FL CCO recently.  From what I can remember they had a good selection of MAC lipsticks, Estee Lauder pure color blushes, Estee Lauder lip products, Mac eye shadows, Clinique nail polishes, and they had 2 Bobbi Brown Corrector colors (almond & very deep bisque), a couple MAC Blushes, a small selection MAC mineralize Skinfinish Natural in lighter colors. They have alot more items but this is just want I remember of the top of my head.

  Here's what I came home with.
  - Bobbi Brown Corrector in Very Deep Bisque ($17.00 normally $24.00)



  - MAC Lustre Lipstick in Desire ($10.50 normally $15.00)



  - Estee Lauder Double Wear Makeup Lesson Kit in Intensity 5.0 ($29.75 normally $42.50) This kit comes with a full size double wear light foundation, a mini double wear conealer, a mini matte perfecting primer, and sample of advanced night repair eye, a foundation brush, and a how to DVD.  The foundation itself retails for $37.00 so even if you paid full price at Nordstrom or Macy's you'd still be getting a good deal.


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 18, 2014)

*UPDATE, 3/18/14*:  This CCO has a new manager and what a difference it has made! She admits that there were issues with the previous manager (you don't have to tell me!) but that she is determined to bring as many wanted, available products that she can to this store. She has added products by Smashbox (there's a great brush set there right now) and Flirt, to name a couple, and the overall selection here is better than it's been in a very long time. I picked up MAC Brown Down e/s, Spiked Brow Pencil, #36 lashes and a pretty lipstick by Flirt. There are quite a few MAC e/s, to include a bunch of the Extra Dimension ones, and a lot of lip products. I'm really excited about the new manager and inventory and will make it a point to go check it out every couple of weeks.


----------



## NicoleL (Oct 27, 2014)

If anyone doesn't like the new packaging, when I was in the CCO last week they had quite a few of the soft and gentle mineralize skin finishes in the old packaging.  Not sure how fast they'll go or if they are already gone, but thought I'd share.


----------



## throwitawaynow (Feb 14, 2015)

has anyone been lately? anything new? every time i have been it is lots of origins (blah) some clinique, mac, bobbi brown, and estee lauder mostly. but not even anything good from any of those brands.


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 17, 2015)

I was there a couple of days ago. I go mainly for the Mac, although I was thrilled to find my EL Doublewear Light in 4.5! I think what people consider to be good finds depends solely on what they like or are looking for. Is there some kind of product you've specifically got in mind?


----------



## throwitawaynow (Feb 17, 2015)

I would love to find the EL heatwave highlighter. I know people have found them at other CCOs. Also I would love if some Tom Ford showed up. Or even just more recent MAC collections. I just felt like stuff stayed the same there a lot and not many new products. But I have only been two or three times.


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 18, 2015)

I'll keep an eye out for the EL. Will probably go back this weekend. As for the products that show up, it was explained to me that there's like a limited list of products available to a CCO manager to choose from at any given time, but random stuff also gets sent.  I think if you establish a good relationship with a manager, provided you're able to go frequently enough, you can probably see the list and ask to get certain things ordered. I really like the current manager here, she's a sweetie and very accommodating. As much as she can be, anyway. I'll report back on the EL.


----------



## throwitawaynow (Feb 18, 2015)

MAChostage said:


> I'll keep an eye out for the EL. Will probably go back this weekend. As for the products that show up, it was explained to me that there's like a limited list of products available to a CCO manager to choose from at any given time, but random stuff also gets sent.  I think if you establish a good relationship with a manager, provided you're able to go frequently enough, you can probably see the list and ask to get certain things ordered. I really like the current manager here, she's a sweetie and very accommodating. As much as she can be, anyway. I'll report back on the EL.


  Oh my gosh thank you SO MUCH. I live a couple hours away so I don't get to go that often.


----------

